# Ridleys red retrivers, pa



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is a previous thread discussing the breeder: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...able-central-pa-breeder-search-need-help.html


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Breeds doodles, breeds oversized 85 lb females, breeds dysplaysic dogs, and charges a ton for them. Very far from a reputable breeder.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I see they're also breeding labs and charging by color. They make you pay extra for their "charcoal, champagne and silver" labs. This is looking like a puppy mill


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

lexington13 said:


> Hi- does anyone have any information on ridleys red retrievers in pa? Is this a reputable breeder?


No they are not what I would consider reputable at all. 

Here is what I posted on the other thread discussing this breeder. 


LJack said:


> To delve deeper, there are 4 litters on their site that they are either born ir expected in the next month. Not a single one has full health certifications on the parents let alone the generations behind. For this above $2000 price tag you could get a puppy from a responsible hobby breeder from titled parents that have proven they are worth breeding (beyond a color and having reproductive organs) in competition and with full health certifications themselves and behind them. I did not look at the other 4 litters they have planned for March, though with this and the mix breed litters they produce make this operation look like a for profit commercial breeding set up which the tax seems to confirm.
> 
> Honestly their pricing is a bit like paying a new Lexus price for a used Kia that likely needs repairs. Just not a lot of value for your dollar, not to mention the cost of investing your heart in a dog that has higher odds of health problems.
> 
> These images might help you see what the heath testing of these dogs is and is not. The last image is of a dog that does have full health certifications for comparison purposes.


----------

